# Nero problem: Could not perform start of Disc-at-once



## soopasta (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello peeps 

I searched and did find similar problems, but not the same 

In short - when I try to burn a DVD disc with Nero 7 on _NEC DVD_RW ND-1300A, the burning process ends as soon as it starts showing an error _(log is attached)_ *"Could not perform start of Disc-at-once"*.

I thought reinstalling Windows would solve the problem, but it didn't 
I don't have the option to burn the disc in _"Track-at-once"_ mode, which is kind of weird, only "Disc-at-once"... 

I don't know what to write any more, so if you need some more detailed info, please ask 

Thanks in advance


----------



## mcc99 (Aug 30, 2007)

Admittedly I haven't had Nero 7 for long but so far, Burn-at-once has not worked for me either. I am suspecting it may be a DVD drive issue-- mine is about 4 years old. Maybe that feture only works with more recent drives.


----------



## soopasta (Aug 31, 2007)

I tried installing Nero 6, and I have the same problem 
I read somewhere that the issue might be connected with the DVD medim - for example - I'm using a TraxData DVD which can be burned @ 16x, and I read somewhere that I should use mediums which adre made for slower DVD burners... is this true? :/

I'll try it later on this week and I'll tell u


----------

